

Academic Exercise: Estimating Cost of Bandwith and Colocation Services for Startup - uniuniunium

I'm putting together a business plan for an internet startup as part of a management class, which requires a complete budget and balance sheet. The planned site is a subscription based fashion advice service, looking to attract ~10,000-17,000 users in the first year (stifle your laughter, I'm in a group with a bunch of fashionistas). Clearly a large portion of operating expenses will come from bandwidth and server costs. This seems like such a basic question, but I'm having difficulty finding resources that could provide a rough ballpark figure for what such a site would cost on the server side. I've been away from IT for several years and really have no idea what this might require. Could someone point me in the direction of some rough numbers?
======
osipov
Google for amazon monthly calculator . If you can estimate a web page size,
which is pretty easy, the calculator will give you a good ballpark number.

